# 244 lb gar



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

Did I miss an earlier post on this gar from Rayburn (not TB) Took 3 bows to land?


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

I don't know, I must have missed it too.


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

.


----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

*When??*

It's also posted under AimLow Productions by Riehn & Parks. When is the question now. 8'2" and 44.75 girth at 244#.


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Several years ago.


----------

